# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie on boys

## Luna

Coronation Street bosses are delighted that three of the show's favourite sons have signed new contracts to stay in Weatherfield. 

Comedian Bradley Walsh, 45, who plays Danny Baldwin, Bill Ward, 38 (Charlie Stubbs) and Richard Fleeshman, 16, (Craig Harris), have all decided to extend their stay in the north-west. 

The biggest fear for Corrie chiefs was that Walsh, already successful in his own right, would quit to return to stand-up comedy. 

However, they have dealth with that situation by adding a clause into his new contract that allows him to maintain his comic role whenever he is not filming Coronation Street. 

The news is a big boost to the cast of the Street, after fellow cast member Ryan Thomas was recently exposed as driving without a licence.

----------


## alan45

Of the three the only on I am glad about is Bradley Walsh.  Bill Wards character will have run its course shortly and whats the point of Craig Harris

----------


## Luna

I quite like craig harris  -they're must be something there as they wouldn't have kept him after the katy things

----------


## chance

whats the point in keeping craig in it?
i thought they were killing charlie off
good to hear bradleys staying

----------


## Luna

Oh i never thought about that - so does that mean that Charlie is going to be around to scare shelly all the time?/

----------


## Jojo

> i thought they were killing charlie off


I thought they were killing Charlie off aswell - surely once all is realised about his treatment of Shelly, there will be nothing left for him, or does this mean that the storyline or secrets surrounding it is going to go on and on and on and on .......

----------


## Luna

> does this mean that the storyline or secrets surrounding it is going to go on and on and on and on .......


  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  please no...  :Crying:

----------


## Jojo

> please no...


I'm remembering suddenly why I don't watch it anymore lol

----------


## RealityGap

> I'm remembering suddenly why I don't watch it anymore lol


I am suddenly thinking that I might watch it any more if this story line continues to drag on the way it has!

----------


## alan45

> I am suddenly thinking that I might watch it any more if this story line continues to drag on the way it has!


Well the good thing about it is that there are other great storylines running as well so if you dont like the Shelly/Charlie one there are others to keep you interested

----------


## Bad Wolf

charlie is staying??????

----------


## Debs

so charlie is going to stay then?? meaning the shelley torture will never truly end

----------


## Luna

looks like it......unfortunatly

----------


## alan45

> so charlie is going to stay then?? meaning the shelley torture will never truly end


Im sorry but I think the Charlie/Shelley story is coming to a head soon. Charlie may well be around though for the consequences

----------


## Debs

> Im sorry but I think the Charlie/Shelley story is coming to a head soon. Charlie may well be around though for the consequences


 
exactly thats what i meant, meaning we wont actually get away from it!!

----------


## alan45

> exactly thats what i meant, meaning we wont actually get away from it!!


I think you are wrong Debs. The way I see it is that Shelley with the help of Zack will return to her old self and take on Charlie once she discovers what he really is like

----------


## Luna

I agree with debs it might all come to a head but charlie will still be there in the background

----------


## ~Sooz~

Although things like this carry on in the real world I can't see a soap being able to have it go on and on and on - I wonder how they will handle it, I hope we're not suddenly going to see a big change in Charlie as that would be unrealistic - oh well, watch and see eh!

I like Bradley Walsh in it and Craig Harris, be interesting to see what they do with him with the aftermath of Katy/Angela and also after Danny's affair is surely found out.

----------


## samantha nixon

im so glad all 3 of them are staying as i think they are all great actors

----------


## alan45

The latest rumour is that Charlie and TRACEYLUV get involved  - Now that woul lead to some fantastic possibilities

----------


## ~Sooz~

Now THAT would be interesting to see!!    Hope that happens and he gets his comeuppance!

----------


## sarahwelford

i am glad bradley is staying i like his character

----------


## Katy

yay more danny baldwin. I dont know why but i really love that character. Hes fab. him and Debra Stephenson work really well together.

----------

